# Meanwhile, back at the fort...



## CQB (Feb 15, 2015)

Breathe, pause, let the shot surprise you. 

http://madworldnews.com/isis-suicide-bomber/


----------



## CDG (Feb 15, 2015)

That was pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice.....didn't know the HK had explosive projectiles


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2015)

Where the fuck did he get a G36 from?


----------



## Brill (Feb 16, 2015)

pardus said:


> Where the fuck did he get a G36 from?



Obviously I have no direct knowledge however, I would surmise it came from your tax dollars!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 16, 2015)

pardus said:


> Where the fuck did he get a G36 from?



Pretty sure it was the Germans.  They donated arms and training.


----------



## CQB (Feb 16, 2015)

Could have been Oz, we gave some arms/cash as well.


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2015)

lindy said:


> Obviously I have no direct knowledge however, I would surmise it came from your tax dollars!



That is cool, I have no problem with that at all. This is one situation where there is a clear good guy vs bad guy scenario, kind of like WWII. Which based off that example means I guess we will wait a couple of years before doing something really meaningful :-" :wall:



RackMaster said:


> Pretty sure it was the Germans.  They donated arms and training.



Ah, makes sense. 



CQB said:


> Could have been Oz, we gave some arms/cash as well.



Oz has G36's?


----------



## CDG (Feb 16, 2015)

I just assumed he found it on the ground and picked up.  He would have had to drop the weapon he currently had, but if he just brought his pistol up he could have traded it and then had the G36 AND an AK.  I thought that's how it worked.......


----------



## CQB (Feb 16, 2015)

Just spitballing on my part, an educated guess. But more accurately Oz provided Eastern Block weaponry.


----------

